
The ethereum world is now obsessed with breeding cartoon cats - microsage
https://qz.com/1144169/the-ethereum-world-is-now-obsessed-with-breeding-cartoon-cats/
======
bsaul
The guy who invented this is a genius. Taking all the trendiest topic of the
internet ( cryptocurrencies, cats and pokemon) and combining them into one.
I’m sure this will grow really big.

